# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  EssayPro Review

## rebeccaadams

Essaypro.com offers essay writing, research papers, dissertation writing help, admission essay help. They are able to do most types of humanities and various types of research papers. They will also proofread and edit your paper for you.

	My first impressions when writing EssayPro Review Reddit were very favorable. The site seemed very well designed, which is usually indicative of a profitable company and not a cheap scam site. The only thing that was questionable were the &quot;As Seen On&quot; logos at the bottom of the site. These are what web designers call &quot;trust seals,&quot; and they are commonly used on fraudulent and low quality sites to inspire trust. Despite their claims to have been featured on TechCo, Blogher, Lifehack, etc., I couldn&#39;t find any evidence to support their claims.

	Prices, discounts, and free features

	I was very upset when I found out that I could not get the price in U.S. dollars. I could get the price in UAE dollars, Canadian dollars, New Zealand dollars, Australian dollars, British pounds, and Irish euros, but not in U.S. dollars. Each page cost me &pound;8 for a two-week turnaround time, and I had to pay via PayPal because there was no other way to convert my dollar balance to British pounds without PayPal. Don&#39;t be fooled by their web copies that show dollar amounts because they are Australian dollars, not U.S. dollars.

	There were no discounts or free features. They offered things like a free title page and free bibliography pages, but that&#39;s standard procedure for an essay writing service.

	How does essaypro work?
	Start on the home page and use their quote tool to find out your price. Click on the &quot;Order&quot; button, enter your information, and submit your order. It took a while to process my order, after which I was asked to prepay.

	Is the essaypro company reliable?
	The writer met the deadline, but he completely screwed up the analysis, evaluation, and technical preparation of my essay. I had to make significant changes and then send the paper back to the writer to get his work corrected. I received the finished paper three days after the deadline, when it became clear that the writer had only wikipedia knowledge of the biomedical topic in question, at which point I gave up and did the work myself.

----------


## UlrichMayer

Want to have a good time, but do not know how? Then I can only offer you casinos online spielautomaten-kostenlos-spielen.com/high-roller/. Here you can have a good time and have fun.

----------

